# Loupe buying. Recommendations?



## Steve D UK

I used a loupe for the first time the other night. Fascinating! I want to get one. Anything special to look for? I've seen them on sale from just £3 upwards. Different magnifications 3x, 5x, 10x and so on. I have read that you need to get one with a good lens otherwise you could end up getting headaches. Any suggestions?


----------



## stdape

I have used cheap ones work fine, but always better to get better quality if money allows, lost mine and the lens kept falling out, very cheap. When this rubbish called Xmas is over, time to get some new stuff.


----------



## Bonzodog

My mantra with all tools is ,buy the best you can afford,they will stand the test of time.If later you find it's no longer required ,sell it on.Of the loupes I've tried German made seemed to be a cut above.


----------



## Steve D70

What kind of magnification is actually needed for general stuff, 2/3/4 x doesn't seem alot to me so would a 10x be fine or is it best to get the highest possible being as they're the same price?


----------



## Steve D UK

Quick guys - need some advice. I've left it in the hands of my wife as she's getting it for me as one of my tree presents. Don't want her getting me a three quid cracker present! A web link would be great. :thumbsup:


----------



## bowie

Have a read of this.

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/taking-a-closer-look-at-the-loupe-system

*
Eschenbach 11247 Watchmaker Loupe, 7x
*


----------



## Steve D UK

Thanks. Not quick enough - I got this!



Bausch & Lomb 20X magnification with a 1/2" focal length. I've given myself a headache looking through it. It's gotta go back for something a tad bigger and less powerful I think.


----------



## r-macus

Looks really good, any chance they would let your return it for a 10x though? maybe 20x is too much, as you say small in size also, a traditional watchmakers style at 10x is maybe what your after.


----------



## Padders

For future reference and for anyone else looking for a recommendation, these are really good for the money. There is a good reason why those in the jewellery trade use 10x triplets, the field of view is very wide vs the other magnifications, a 20x is too narrow a view to be much use other than making out GIA numbers:

http://belomostore.com/belomo-10x-triplet-loupe.html


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Plenty to choose from here...as I wear reading glasses, I find the type that clips to my specs the most useful as it leaves both hands free to manipulate tools, etc.

https://www.cousinsuk.com/category/eyeglasses-loupes-microscopes-optivisors-etc


----------



## Steve D UK

Just an update. I'd forgot all about this until I was at the London Motorcycle show on Friday. They were selling loupes on one of the tool stands. Just a bog standard black one with 7X magnification so I bought one. Bloody brilliant. Cost me all of £2!


----------



## stdape

i have a 5x and 10x cheap ones, they do ok. I do have a set of several magnifications. But since my Mother and Sons Ex , came down and did some housework, can not find them! I also have a headset one but find that too annoying to wear.


----------



## Nigel B

As a complete novice at this I'm hoping to pick the brains of those with more experience than me, so thats everyone ............

I have never used a loupe so

Can anyone provide any insight into the optivisors offered by cousinsUK ? are they practical as my interests lay more in the direction of pocket watches

As a long time glasses wearer I'm just a bit wary of the field of vision with a loupe, are they difficult to position correctly with the clip on to the glasses version ?

What sort of magnification is best for general dismantling, cleaning and repair.


----------



## Boots

I use a pair of spectacles type of loupe I got from Cousins. They weren't very expensive, but I can't remember how much.

@Nigel B I wear glasses normally, all the time (shortsighted). I don't have a problem wearing the loupe instead - except I can't see very much when I take the loupe off.


----------



## GaryH

I'm waiting for a 10x Belomo triplet to arrive from Belarus. These get great reviews and seem to have some association with the much more expensive Zeiss. The Zeiss D40 (about £80) seems to be the benchmark. I paid around £20 from eBay. I use a chinese 20x Waltex No: 702 bought from Maplins years ago which is OK. I've got a Bausch & Lomb 81-41-70 10x jeweler's loupe which is good (if you can hold it in your eye). Other than going by reviews I'm never sure how good these sorts of things are as you need something to compare to (if that makes sense).

Gary


----------



## Nigel B

Thanks @Boots I had sort of bypassed those in favour of something I could wear as well as the glasses, I'll give them another looking at now, how do you find the working distance with the Loupe glasses.

@GaryH Sorry if I sound a bit thick but I assume youre describing hand held single Loupe type stuff, I am not sure I will be able to manage that type of Loupe and be able to manipulate things to make much progress, especially being new and needing both hands for most things.


----------



## GaryH

Nigel B said:


> Thanks @Boots I had sort of bypassed those in favour of something I could wear as well as the glasses, I'll give them another looking at now, how do you find the working distance with the Loupe glasses.
> 
> @GaryH Sorry if I sound a bit thick but I assume youre describing hand held single Loupe type stuff, I am not sure I will be able to manage that type of Loupe and be able to manipulate things to make much progress, especially being new and needing both hands for most things.


 The Belomo (waiting for this one) and Waltex are the standard handheld types (like in Steve D's picture above). The Bausch & Lomb is one you "hold" in your eye allowing both hands to hold the object being examined. I'd guess these may not be suitable if you're short-sighted. The over-specs ones may be more efficient.


----------



## Boots

Nigel B said:


> Thanks @Boots I had sort of bypassed those in favour of something I could wear as well as the glasses, I'll give them another looking at now, how do you find the working distance with the Loupe glasses.
> 
> @GaryH Sorry if I sound a bit thick but I assume youre describing hand held single Loupe type stuff, I am not sure I will be able to manage that type of Loupe and be able to manipulate things to make much progress, especially being new and needing both hands for most things.


 Nigel, I've never really thought about it, it's never been a problem. There seems plenty of room to get any tools in. I tend to work quite close up anyway, because of my normal eyesight. I have not been aware of being any closer, and my suspicion is it is farther away. Of course the great thing is two free hands.


----------



## stdape

I use the Cousins ones as i wear Glasses for close up stuff, and i love the Loupes Cousins make. Not expensive and well worth the cost


----------



## vinn

the "head band magnifier" is the tool of the industry. it hinges up away from your eyes. if you are running a lathe, THE safety glasses will fit under the magnifier. vin.


----------



## Nigel B

Thank you all gentlemen, I may well end up with a variety as the different types appeal for different uses / operations, I appreciate the feedback.

The Cousins "head band magnifier" appeals for the general work, with the clip on loupe for getting in close.

@vin if I start using the headband magnifier with my lathe I'll frighten myself :biggrin: , I have a Boxford 4.5" tucked away in the shed, not quite the thing for watch type accuracy .....


----------



## Always"watching"

I carry a loupe with me at all times but I must admit, since I had my latest cataract operation done, I have found it rather more difficult to use, especially without my glasses. My advice, for what its worth, is that inexpensive loupes can be perfectly OK but always stick with a lower magnification - ideally 10X. Once you go into the high magnification bracket, the area of undistorted lens available to use diminishes and the loupe becomes increasingly hard to use. Cheap loupes also tend to fall apart, when the screw holding the cover to the lens loosens and sometimes falls out. I think that I might invest in a quality loupe with a wider viewing area than the usual loupes now that my eyesight is not so good.


----------



## Absolute

I bought this one on Amazon but had to return it. You wouldn't believe how close you had to get to see anything, is that normal?

Edit: I returned it..


----------



## ziggy1024

Another recommendation for the Belomo triplet from me. Not that I've tried any others, but it does the job quite nicely!


----------



## Nigel B

Well I went ahead and ordered this one from cousins https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/multi-lens-with-led as a trial run and have been very pleased with the results.

I have found it a great improvement over trying to work one handed holding a magnifier, and being able to vary the magnification has been a great advantage too.

I can see an upgrade in quality coming along in the future to one of the better ones but this will do fine for the present whilst I have much more to learn.

Thanks for all the input


----------

